# 体力に物を言わせる



## Dheara

Hi!

I cannot translate this sentence (from a textbook)... 
（高校生の息子は、さすがに若いだけのことはある。自転車で往復３６キロの登下校をこなし、そのうえ野球部員だ。余裕を残して夕飯を食べると、たまりにたまった夏休みの宿題を始めた。） 体力に物を言わせた一夜づけである。

Help!!!  What is the meaning of  " 体力に物を言わせた一夜づけである。"?
Thank you...


----------



## ポール

Dheara said:


> Help!!!  What is the meaning of  " 体力を物を言わせた一夜づけである。"?
> Thank you...



First of all I think 体力を物を言わせた is wrong.  It should be 体力に物を言わせた

物を言わせる is from the same base as 物を言う.

See 



*——を言わせる*
効力を存分に発揮させる。

「財力に—せる」
「若さに—せて、がむしゃらに働く」
 
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn/192614/m1u/%E7%89%A9%E3%82%92%E8%A8%80%E3%82%8F%E3%81%9B%E3%82%8B/

一夜づけ is the following (obviously the cramming meaning).

一夜漬け; 一夜漬 【いちやづけ】  (n) (vegetables) salted just overnight; last-minute cramming


----------



## Dheara

Thank you,ボール！
you're right, it is に物を言わせる…。
I understand the meaning of each word and expression, but I cannot translate the sentence...


----------



## ポール

Dheara said:


> Thank you,ボール！
> you're right, it is に物を言わせる…。
> I understand the meaning of each word and expression, but I cannot translate the sentence...



A rather literal translation would be:

体力を物を言わせた一夜づけである。
A night of cramming that made the best of his physical strength.


----------



## Dheara

Is it something like:
He crammed/studied all night making use of the advantage of his physical energy。???


----------



## Dheara

Thank you!


----------



## Wishfull

He's trying to finish his huge homework only just one night, relying on his superb physical strength.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Following is my try of 体力に物を言わせた一夜づけである,
It is unpredictable one day labour utilizing his (young) power.


----------



## Dheara

Thank you, guys!


----------

